# whey soap?



## BusyMama (Jul 21, 2013)

Does whey make nice soap? I don't have enough milk from my goats to be willing to share some with my soaping, but I do have whey. Is there any benefit to making soap with whey?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Whey soap is quite lovely. The whey makes a nice silky feeling soap. 
Treat like a milk soap and freeze the whey


----------



## BusyMama (Jul 21, 2013)

Thank you. I started freezing some whey and am looking forward to making some soap with it.


----------

